# Poops in his BED!!!!!!!



## saratasic (Apr 22, 2015)

I tried to litter train but it didn't work, he didn't give a **** at my attempt. He healthy poops on his wheel and around his cage, and everytime I handle him, once on me which I've now accepted. But the dirtiest part of his cage is his bed! It's horrid! I'm worried he's going to get ammonia from sleeping in his piss! Any suggestions? I could try cleaning just the bed area *every night* (which would be a bitch of a to-do) but what about in the middle of the night? A girl needs to get her sleep! I still love my poopy baby though, just would love to know that he's a healthy poopy baby?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

How old is he? What is the temperature in his cage? Babies are poop factories and some take time to figure out not to go in their beds. Most will go on their wheels their wholes lives and that is perfectly normal. Some take to litter training and some don't, that's also normal.

However, if it's too cold in his cage he may not want to leave his bed even if it means pooping there. Be sure that his cage temperature is warm enough for him. What kind of heat setup are you using?

Be sure to spot clean the cage every day. If it is just that he's still a baby it will sort itself out before long. Just be patient.


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

When I first got Taco he was about 2 months old. Back then, the knucklehead would poop everywhere. As he got older it did get better. Most of it on his wheel and tray. Every once in awhile there might be 1 in his igloo. Just llike anything else. Patience.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

My rescue will only use the litter box 10% of the time and the wheel 40% the other 50% is just wherever. I wised up however, and rearranged the cage to change where he would poop. For example, my guy won't poop near where he eats. So I put his bed near the food. Now he only poops on the other half of the cage where the wheel is. Try rearranging the furniture and see if that helps! You might also try getting a second litter box (just a little one) and fill it with a different litter. He may prefer a different type of litter, and once you change it, he'll use it. My other hedgehog who is litter trained has 2 little litter boxes, one under the wheel and one across from it. Under the wheel he has yesterday's news and in the second box he had kaytee critter litter which he LOVES. So anytime he's not running he'll get right in his second box and poo and pee.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Does your hedgehog have a wheel? That's where most of them end up doing their business. 

I think one of the biggest factors is age. When they are young, they really haven't developed control yet. 

I think it's a good idea to try different locations and types of litter.

Our idea of clean sometimes means nothing to our hedgies. Hence their need to "fix" their newly cleaned cages. You wonder how one hedgehog could have made that big of a mess. :roll:


----------



## saratasic (Apr 22, 2015)

He's about. A month and a half and I clean his bed area every day just with every new day comes a new poop . He loves pooping on his wheel but I would love to try to "litter train" him. How do you litter train a hedge?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Even a litter trained hedgehog will poop on their wheel. In the wild hedgehogs poop while running so they "leave it behind" this doesn't work on a wheel but they still poop when they run and you can't change that.


----------

